
Hashboard – Job hunting now made super easy ;) - CyberSkys
http://producthunt.com/posts/hashboard-3
======
erikb
Why is job search such a hot topic with start-ups these days? Maybe I'm just
not creative, but I don't see what urgent need should be there.

In general you just need a blackboard with contact data and short
descriptions. Improvements are not needing to send your CV because the
employers can just see it in your profile (feature is already there, at least
in some). then searching, filtering and notifications are nice, so that you
don't have to manually scan all offers. We also have that. Actual job matching
is not possible, because descriptions aren't that detailed, CVs aren't that
detailed and both job and applicant change in the timeframe of a usual hire
too much. But we also have that, manual through head hunters and probably also
automatic.

So, I can't find an urgent need. The market is more than full with job boards.
And actually even big companies don't like to pay for these services if it's
not about a key position.

